# Smoked Cheeses



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My cousin in Sanpete County has figured out how to smoke cheese. I took him several pounds of different types of cheeses. My favorite is a Horse radish cheese............... mummmmmmmm. Good stuff. So much better than store bought. Anyone else smokin cheeses. o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, I like horseradish cheese; never thought of smoking it.

I do some smoked cheese once in awhile, usually medium cheddar.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Horseradish Cheese? Where would one find said cheese? That sounds really really good. Assuming that you would put it on a small piece of meat (maybe roast beef) and cracker?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Costco Bax. They actually have a pretty good selection. They also have Wasabi. Tried it as a sampler at the store. Pretty dang good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Smiths has horseradish cheese in Evanston 

kinda pricey


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I tried to smoke cheese once, but I couldnt keep it lit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Smiths has horseradish cheese in Evanston
> 
> kinda pricey


I couldn't stand it so I went to Smith's to get some horseradish cheese. They didn't have it. Bummer

Uh...this place is kinda like facebook, huh.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Sometimes.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-_O-


Dunkem said:


> I tried to smoke cheese once, but I couldnt keep it lit.


I thought it was funny


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Horseradish Cheese? Where would one find said cheese? That sounds really really good. Assuming that you would put it on a small piece of meat (maybe roast beef) and cracker?


Found some horseradish cheese at WalMart, Moline Illinois

Perfect with smoked carp:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Smiths has horseradish cheese in Evanston
> ...


Smith's had horseradish cheese all along. I wasn't looking in the right place (behind the deli counter)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate it when the cheese hides. Since having the cheeses smoked my honey and I started a eating program. And cheese isn't on it. :twisted: I love cheese , bread, home made tortillas and a lot of other stuff I shouldn't eat. It's not one of the ones you see on TV but it works. I'm down quite a bit. No hot buttered popcorn either. o-|| :twisted:


----------

